
Show HN: Ladder App – Highlight your professional achievements at work - borg123
Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;m very happy to share this mini-project I&#x27;ve been working on with some college friends.<p>I just graduated in May this year and I&#x27;ve found joining the workforce very exciting. But I thought the traditional approach to employee-boss relations could use a communications upgrade; this is the solution I came up with.<p>-&gt;&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ladder-app.github.io&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m still trying to figure out what would be the most useful for people. What would you like to see? Please check it out and jot down some feedback and ideas - I&#x27;ll do my best to implement quickly.<p>Love you all lots.<p>xoxo
======
FullMtlAlcoholc
Cool little side project. However, I'd recommend launching an open beta.

Also, I don't see how you can charge for this, especially when tools like
toggl, be limitless chrome extension, rescuetime, and wakatime are free, are
more appropriate for what a manger would like to see, generate a dashboard
that is constantly updated instead a static pdf report, have integrations with
many other time-tracking/quantified self apps, and in the cases of be
limitless, rescuetime and wakatime, track your time and computer usage
automatically and, although yours is a work in progress, have a UI.

Here's what I'd like to see:

1) A dashboard instead of a pdf report that is updated in real time. My team
typically works in sprints, so management typically wants to see what our
progress is in weekly increments, not monthly. I like to examine my stats
daily to see where I'm spending too much/not enough time so having up to date
numbers is very important. One option is to integrate your app with Rescuetime
since they provide their own dashboard. Also, having a real-time dashboard
that you check daily allows you to discover any problems (spending too much
time on one project, etc.) before your manager can find it.

2) I'd focus on one set of metrics first. I want to spend as little time as
possible filling out the metrics relevant to my profession. When I track my
projects using Toggl, I simply enter my current task, hit start and hit stop
when I'm done. I don't want to spend any more time than that tracking as it
becomes counter-productive and takes me out of my flow.

3) Tasks should be entered as you do them, not at the end of the day. Not only
are you more likely to forget, you may be in such a rush to leave work that
you simply do not fill it out.

4) Create a better landing/coming soon page, especially if you're putting it
on Show HN. There's so many professional looking free templates out there and,
to be blunt, this looks like you just discovered bootstrap yesterday. Include
mockups as well so that I have some idea how the product functions and a clear
list of features. I'm sure it'll look just fine in the end, but first
impressions are important.

~~~
borg123
Hey, FullMtlAlcoholc!

Thank you so much for this incredible, in-depth feedback and analysis! You
took the time out of your day, you called it like you saw it, and you made a
ton of constructive suggestions - I sincerely appreciate what you did. For
that, thank you!

I read and re-read the points you raised, and then read them a couple more
times. You're absolutely right about the lack of UI/beta, and I need to look
into those apps more to give an answer that's worth anything to the other
questions.

Here is what I propose: I (very gratefully) take everything you wrote above,
do research around it as best I can, and use that to actually BUILD a beta
which you can then test. Instead of just writing back vague responses, I'll
put what you said into action and get back to you ASAP!

How do I reach you?

Thanks again!

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
Just updated my profile. Feel free to email me!

~~~
borg123
Will do! I probably missed the profile update (or don't know where to
look!)because I can't see your email... :(

Thanks again for all the help!

